# Depo Testosterone 200mg



## boozelman (Feb 13, 2005)

About a year ago I had Gastric Bypass Surgery.  6ft tall and was 326lbs. Now a little over a year later I am down to 207.

I have talked my DR. Into putting me on something that would help me gain muscle. my body fat is at 7% and i am losing mass at a rapid rate.
He is trying to find a way to give me HGH without throwing up a Red flag and him getting into trouble. So in the mean time he is going to give me 
Depo Testosterone 200mg. What kind of gains could I expect. The problem is, I think he is only going to give me 200mg every other week for four months.

Please tell me what you guys think what the results will be if I work out hard and consume enough protein.?

Thanks


----------



## Diesel (Feb 14, 2005)

well man i dont know much about what kinda results to expect from roids, but i would say any kind of testosterone dosage will increase your own testosterone, so with hard training and a good sound diet, i would say you would get some pretty nice gains, especially since you would be on it for 4 months. but im not sure that 4 months of continuos use would be too good for your estrogen levels and all that, but your doctor knows whats good for you, so i would listen to him.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 14, 2005)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> You dont have to go through a doctor to get GH and test. go to the source section . It will also probably be cheaper than a doctor.




most definitely


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 14, 2005)

boozelman said:
			
		

> About a year ago I had Gastric Bypass Surgery.  6ft tall and was 326lbs. Now a little over a year later I am down to 207.
> 
> I have talked my DR. Into putting me on something that would help me gain muscle. my body fat is at 7% and i am losing mass at a rapid rate.
> He is trying to find a way to give me HGH without throwing up a Red flag and him getting into trouble. So in the mean time he is going to give me
> ...




You might see a small difference but not much.  You would need a higher dose (500mg) every week to notice any gains.  Although I still have yet to do my first cycle (soon), I get a 250mg shot of Test everyother week.  I am one of the few who has convinced their doctor to believe I have a low test. level.  I have not seen much besides for an energy increase.  I get all my shots free.  I plan to place an order soon and just add the test I get from my Doc. into the cycle.


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 15, 2005)

boozelman said:
			
		

> About a year ago I had Gastric Bypass Surgery.  6ft tall and was 326lbs. Now a little over a year later I am down to 207.
> 
> I have talked my DR. Into putting me on something that would help me gain muscle. my body fat is at 7% and i am losing mass at a rapid rate.
> He is trying to find a way to give me HGH without throwing up a Red flag and him getting into trouble. So in the mean time he is going to give me
> ...


sounds like you have a doc that is willing to work with ya so i would sign up for the source section here and get yourself some test from one of the sources. this way you can up your intake of test to the desired 500mg per week instead of the hrt therapy levels your doctor will need to prescribe to ya legally. at least it sounds like he will be willing to keep an eye on ya and help provide the anti-estrogen products through him prescribing them to ya and will also be able to do regular bloodwork for ya.


----------



## boozelman (Feb 15, 2005)

I was excited that he agreed to work with me on this, however i was kind of bummed after reading some effective cycles online. I saw that the MGs he is going to give me seem low for building mass. How could I convince him to give me more for the perpose of building muscle? 
He has not ever done this before, and seems willing to learn, but every time he asked his DR friends about the advice, they tell him not to even mess with this stuff. 
He is trying to figure out a way to give me HGH .
What are some medical reasons why he could give me HGH, so I can give him some ideas????
He is just covering his own ass, and I cant blame him, however he is willing to do research and help me out.
The fact is, I cannot gain weight because of the surgery I had. I cannot consume enough nutrients on me own, and I need help to Boost mass. 
I look freaking great right now. very ripped and vascular. I do not want to keep losing mass, wich I am at this moment. 
If I cant convince him to increase the dose what are some ideas of Cucles that will work for me?
Remember they would have to be injectable, because i will not absorb anything that is oral..

Thanks for your help..


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 15, 2005)

boozelman said:
			
		

> So in the mean time he is going to give me
> Depo Testosterone 200mg. What kind of gains could I expect. The problem is, I think he is only going to give me 200mg every other week for four months.
> 
> Please tell me what you guys think what the results will be if I work out hard and consume enough protein.?
> ...



You produce almost 100mg per week on your own (actually about 70), so 200 mg per week is doing nothing more than replacing your own natural production and shutting down your HPTA to boot.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 15, 2005)

boozelman said:
			
		

> The fact is, I cannot gain weight because of the surgery I had. I cannot consume enough nutrients on me own, and I need help to Boost mass.
> I look freaking great right now. very ripped and vascular. I do not want to keep losing mass, wich I am at this moment.
> If I cant convince him to increase the dose what are some ideas of Cucles that will work for me?
> Remember they would have to be injectable, because i will not absorb anything that is oral..
> ...



Help me understand this. I don't know anything about gastric bypass. If you can't absorb oral medications, how do you absorb nutrients? How do get enough protein?
If it wasn't for this problem, Anavar is an excellent oral to prevent muscle wasting.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 15, 2005)

boozelman said:
			
		

> He is trying to figure out a way to give me HGH .
> What are some medical reasons why he could give me HGH, so I can give him some ideas????
> Thanks for your help..


HGH has no negitive effects....and the muscle you get you keep.....HGH can be used for long periods of time with consistent results. People that have used HGH correctly have also above the other advantages experienced an increase in skin elasticity, and reduction of skin wrinkles, increased energy and even increased hearing and sight. It is no secret that HGH is used with huge success in rejuvenation clinics around the world.Long storyshort....If i'm you bro, i'll rather stick to the doc's advise and prescriptions..If you do anything out of the ordanary, he'll pick it up...believe me..I mean, you ARE going to get the stuff legaly, so give it a go!!...You could always LATER try something diff


----------



## Diesel (Feb 15, 2005)

good advice bro


----------

